# Horseshow Questions



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Depends on the class. In Western Pleasure, yes conformation is a factor, and in halter conformation is basically the only factor.

But most likely it's just the fact that the lookers always have owners who know the most about showing. It's sort-of difficult to explain, but one thing leads to another.

Don't expect to be a winner immediately. I didn't place at my first show. Most people don't. Just don't get discouraged.


----------



## HorseBackRiderChik123 (Apr 3, 2008)

ok thank you...I apreeciate oy..


----------



## HorseBackRiderChik123 (Apr 3, 2008)

Another Question If You Want To Do Competitive Showing Then Do You Get To Go To Diffrent States To Compete?? Like If You Start Equestrian Cause I Read In A Heartland Book That You Do?


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Depends on the circumstances and the requirements at the show, but there's no law against showing out of state.


----------



## HorseBackRiderChik123 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok thank you...


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

What are you showing in?


----------



## MistyAcres (Feb 29, 2008)

Make sure that you have a current coggins test. Most states require them these days before you can cross state lines.
Good luck. Don't worry, I did my first show last year and din not place either. My horse had a great time and I had a blast. :lol:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Pretty horses catch eyes. Horses that are pretty and can move catch even more eyes. A good rider who is in sync with their horse who just so happens to be pretty and conformationally correct will win the class.


----------

